# SSL Socket



## blue86 (6. Feb 2014)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand weiter helfen ich verzweifel. Ich möchte einen Socket mit SSL herstellen. Der Server akzeptiert die eingehende Verbindung kann jedoch diese nicht lesen.

Mein Java-Code

```
String File = "file.jks";
char[] PW = "pw".toCharArray();

KeyStore ks = KeyStore.getInstance("JKS");
ks.load(new FileInputStream(File), PW);
KeyManagerFactory kmf = KeyManagerFactory.getInstance("SunX509");
kmf.init(ks, PW);

SSLContext sc = SSLContext.getInstance("TLS");
sc.init(kmf.getKeyManagers(), null, null);
SSLServerSocketFactory ssf = sc.getServerSocketFactory();
SSLServerSocket sslserversocket = (SSLServerSocket) ssf.createServerSocket(port);

SSLSocket socket = (SSLSocket) sslserversocket.accept();
System.out.println("akzeptiert!");
printSocketInfo(socket);

InputStream in = socket.getInputStream();

BufferedReader br = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(in, "UTF8"));
String sMessage = br.readLine();
System.out.println(sMessage);

socket.close();
```


Der Server akzeptiert die Verbindung jedoch sobald er die Nachricht lesen möchte kommt folgender Fehler: javax.net.ssl.SSLException: Connection has been shutdown: javax.net.ssl.SSLException: java.security.ProviderException: sun.security.pkcs11.wrapper.PKCS11Exception: CKR_DOMAIN_PARAMS_INVALID

Ich bin am nur noch am googlen und finde keine Lösung für mich 

Danke im Voraus


----------



## VfL_Freak (6. Feb 2014)

Moin,



> Ich bin am nur noch am googlen und finde keine Lösung für mich



hier ist nichts dabei ???:L
https://www.google.de/#q=CKR_DOMAIN_PARAMS_INVALID

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## blue86 (6. Feb 2014)

Grüß dich,

nein so weit war ich schon...


----------

